# check your Dollar general stores for ......



## RobDog (Nov 30, 1999)

police cars,paramedics, standard cars, trucks city work vehicles ect.(believable diarama cars)buses,you name it hundreds of decent cars for 50 cents apeice.
These are motormax and Golden cars,ect.they have decent detail.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Great tip, I was just in a dollar store the other day and noticed a ton of die cast and plastic toys.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I saw a robocop gun for a buck. Fairly accurate, for a dollar.


----------

